# Snares?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A trapping permit I drew this year allows the use of snares. I was curious to see if you guys make your own or buy em already made.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

both, but bought more than I made........






​​
some I still have.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm anxious to give snaring a try 220. Had an old time trapper show me how to set em. Supposed to go over to his house soon and he's gonna help me make some up.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck standing by for pics....


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Boy ,unless you need a LOT of snares I find its about as cheep to buy them.

Can you put them an "Drags" or do they have to be anchored to the ground ?

You'll loose a few.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They have to be anchored to the ground.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I've used a few drags but not any more . Less losses and quicker kills with the anchors. Before I tried snares I had very little faith in em , i'm now a believer .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a chance to go out and learn how to snare with this guy when I lived up North, never did but found out later that he was the best of the best, think about it many times.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The only time I build a snare anymore is if I have a location that requires a special snare, and most of the time its a length problem. Its just as easy to loop 2 or 3 snares together to get the extra distance as they are fairly cheap to purchase.

Gang sets across alder draws around beaver dams are always great fur producers Wayne. Be sure to keep the snare loop high enough to let skunks and small raccoon pass under them and use deer block'in on the heavy trails.

Drags and snares don't mix. Stake'em hard and fast or theres a good chance a trapper will be look'in at a ruined hide. Snares need to lock down tight when the animal first hits it and is dispatched quickly.

Good luck with the snares this season Wayne.-------->>>> I'll be ship'in that stuff at the end of this week or next. I didn't forget about ya.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips guys. If I can put to use all tricks I've learned I'll make a master trapper one of these days!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. If I can put to use all tricks I've learned I'll make a master trapper one of these days!


 I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Any of you guys tried the Dakotaline snares? I've been checking em out and I think I'm interested.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

In my book as good as there is, good people to deal with also.


----------



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

I work at dakotaline making snares top notch quality


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum dakota.trapper! Glad you joined us. Great bunch of guys here.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome dakota.trapper. Maybe I'll be using some snares you made.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks started working at dakotaline a few months ago..
This is my first yr trapping so far i have 1coon a red fox and 2 peppay le pewws lol


----------



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

What type of snare are you looking for?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I was thinking of getting the camouflage coyote snares.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakota.trapper (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice all are snares are loaded for speed they work great enjoy


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't think I need em to be camouflage, I just think they look cool.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------

